# Critique these horses please!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the first one!!


----------



## abcd1234 (Jan 10, 2008)

the second is the better horse. I looked at buying this one myself but i have no money. It is very nice, good strong legs and a nice short back! I also love how it has weight along its topline this generally means it will muscle up there when in work keeping it nice and strong and is also an indication that it probably moves well The grey is a nice colour but its back is much longer and its not rounded nicely along the topline, also its bone is much finer, i dont like its legs or the way its holding itself. Just my opinion anyway


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks! i like the colour of the 1st but although i'm not an expert i think the 2nd looks more solid and that would be better for a heavyweight rider but i wasn't sure.

Keep the comments coming!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

2nd one looks like having very short body. May be just bad pic. As well as he's just 4 so couple more years to grow and develop. I like his legs more though, but I prefer the 1st one (not because of the color, but overall looks more proportional to me).


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought the first one was nice but then when I saw the second one I immediately knew that's the one I'd pick. I'm no expert, it's just a gut reaction.


----------



## abcd1234 (Jan 10, 2008)

The first one does look like having a short body but how is that a negitive? for endurance it is a good thing it means less chance of weakness and more even distribution of weight. The long neck and back in the other horse is its main weakness in my opinion. It will have all sorts of problems carrying weight iv seen those types of horses tried before


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not saying it's good or bad.  I'm just saying I'd pick the 1st one, because he looks more proportional to me. Matter of taste, you know...


----------



## Rainy12 (Jan 14, 2008)

I liked the second one more as far as conframation goes but if this was by color only the awad would definatly go to number one!


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the first one more. There is something weird about the second one that I can;t place my finger on.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i would say the first one. he seems well put together and something about him jumped out at me when i opened the pic. if i was in the market for another horse at the moment that kind of feeling would have me running out to buy him asap  the second ones back looks too short to me. he looks all squished up  i was trying to picture a saddle on him and could visualise the back of it almost sitting on his rump :shock: 

the second one could also be a little straight in the shoulder too which doesnt add to the whole look. to be honest, i think the second one is quite unattractive and not well conformed. but thats my opinion


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

are you still looking for a horse? because i think i might know one that would suit.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Definitely the second one. The shorter backed the better, the first one would fall apart on a heavyweight rider. The second one is extremely strong looking.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, I'm still looking but I'm not in any hurry at the moment.

Unfortunatly, when i contacted the owners of the two horses they told me both had already been sold so i'm just browsing at the moment. like I said i'm in no hurry. I want the right horse for the right price.



> are you still looking for a horse? because i think i might know one that would suit.


Could you message me the details of the horse? Eg height, age, breed,experience etc.


----------



## abcd1234 (Jan 10, 2008)

well regardless of the fact that the horses were sold it was interesting to read peoples opinions on which was the preferred horse i thought. I was so certain about which one i liked better i just assumed everyone would agree, apparently not, lol which is good makes life more interesting.

How is your casual horse hunt going? found anything else you would like us to criteque? I was quite enjoying it.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, I have found a horse I am almost cetain I am going to buy but i thought I'd see what you guys think.
He was reccomended to me by the lady I usually ride for in endurance. She thinks this horse would be perfect for me so 'm seriously considering her advice.


This is a 8yo 15.2hh gelding. It's not the best pic so sorry for that but it's the only pic I have.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

He is nice! Love his markings, although he is alil cowhocked. But he looks big boned and pretty hardy. He should be excellent for endurance!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I think he looks cow hocked in that pic cause of the way he's standing. he looks as if he's started to turn when they took the pic so he hadn't staightened his legs around properly.


----------



## abcd1234 (Jan 10, 2008)

he looks alright to me, a bit hard to tell from the photo though. Have you ridden him? I think that is the best way to decided whether he is the perfect horse for you. I really think that if you get along and enjoy each others company and spend the time starting him out that any little problems can be overcome anyway.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

i haven't ridden him yet but i will be as soon as the owners get back from their holiday in 2 weeks. I can't wait! And i agree about trying him first which is why i'm leaving my final judgement until i ride him.


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

I really liked the 2th horse. Altough i dont want an endurance horse to be too shortbacked. It may cause problems in troting, if the legs are hoing to "meet" eachother. English is not my native language, so i dont know the right word 
First horse has nice long back to avoid thatkinda problem, but i still liked secn, all other things ehere better on him.


----------



## abcd1234 (Jan 10, 2008)

HI GUYZ

hey crackrider did u ever end up trying out that horse, or buying him??

HAVE A FUN DAY


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I haven't tried him out yet. There have been a few delays. I am waiting for my Trainer/coach to get back from the USA so she can come with me and have a look. She has a lot more experience when it comes to buying horses and what to look for.
the owners of the horse aren't in a hurry to sell him and have agreed to wait on selling him until my trainer/coach is back especially when they know my trainer/coach.

I'll let you know when I'm going to see him and what happens.


----------

